# What kind of tip jar to use?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I was thinking of something like this, but it would have to be closed w/ a slit on the lid. I fear pax will simply steal existing tips from previous pax. I would ideally like to have previous tips visible to encourage pax in car to continue the policy.

Also where would you keep it? Thanks


----------

